# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pse më ulet numri i postimeve dhe i reputacioneve?

## EDUARDI

*Nese Ka Mundesi Ta Di Perse Me Jan Ule Piket E Reputacionit ??
Pres Pergjigje 
Flm*

----------


## Nice_Boy

Edi. 

U fshi gjith forumi Padogana dhe disa shkrime dhe antar kshtu qe te jan zbrit si ty e gjithve ketu..

----------


## _Elena_

*Edhe mua me jan ul piket e reputacionit :S
Nga 4700 pike tani kam vetem 1182 
Turp per ata qe i bejn keto gjera 
Jo per gje se nuk eshte ndo nje gje kushedi per te vrar mendjen por do doja te dija per cfare arsye???? 
Ne qoftese ju pelqen te lozni me reputacionin e tjetrit me mire hiqni fare,te mos ket asnjeri reputacion dhe kshu ska per ti ngel qejfi asnjerit  
Gjith te Mirat!*

----------


## King_Arthur

GjIlAnAsI_cSi DHE UNE E DI QE E KE KUPTUAR SEPSE TE PASHE NE NJE VEND TJETER ......

----------


## Albo

Sa here qe koshi i forumit pastrohet, kjo ndodh njehere ose dy here ne muaj, te gjitha temat e postimet e kaluara ne kosh nga moderatoret fshihen, dhe te gjitha vleresimet qe dikush nga ju mund te kete marre ne ato postime fshihen tek te gjithe anetaret.

Albo

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Sa here qe koshi i forumit pastrohet, kjo ndodh njehere ose dy here ne muaj, te gjitha temat e postimet e kaluara ne kosh nga moderatoret fshihen, dhe te gjitha vleresimet qe dikush nga ju mund te kete marre ne ato postime fshihen tek te gjithe anetaret.
> 
> Albo



A mund ta ndrroj nickun?

E hape nji teme per kete pune po s'di nga iku

----------


## EDUARDI

*Albo Ne Ralle Te Pare Flm Qe More Mundimin Dhe Me Ktheve Pergjigje Te Pyetjes Sime. Dakord Per Reputacion E Mora Vesh Arsyen
Po Shkrimet E Mia Qe Un I Kisha Jo Tek Pdg Por Tek Temat E Tjera ??
Pse Me Jan Fshire Disa Shkrime Si Psh :
Urimi Qe I Kam Bere Dikujt Per Ditlindjen 
Kur Kam Hap Teme Me Rastin E Ditlindjes Se Nje Antari,Tani Para Se Te Me Jepje Ti Pergjigje Po Kerkoja Postimet E Mia Qe Nuk Kan Lidhje Per Ke Pdg Por Po Flas Per Shkrimet Ne Temat Serioze , Dhe Eshte Me Te Vertet Per Te Ardhe Keq Qe Jan Fshire Pa Asnje Arsye , Nuk Besoj Se Eshte Kondra Regullores Te Hapesh Nje Teme Per Ditlindjen E Nje Antari Ose Te Diskutosh Ne Ndonje Teme Brenda Regullores Gjithmone

Flm

*

----------


## Albo

Forumet e padogenes, ideal te partise, pershendetje dhe urime jane forumet qe krasiten rregullisht per nga vete natyra e tyre. Tani qe forumet shtese u mbyllen perfundimisht nuk do te kete me fshirje ne ate drejtim. Pershendetjet fshihen pasi pershendetjen behen e ribehen cdo vit dhe vlejne vetem per diten apo javen ne te cilen jane bere. Keto fshirje nuk behen per anetare te caktuar por per te gjithe ata qe kane shkruajtur ne ate forum.

Arsyeja e fshirjes eshte pastrimi i forumit nga mesazhet dhe fotot e shumta qe shoqerohen me cdo pershendetje pasi sa me shume rritet numri i anetareve aq me shume rritet edhe numri i resurseve te forumit, aq me ndadale mund te te hapet ty forumi.

Albo

----------


## EDUARDI

*ok Flm 
Mund Te Mbyllet Kjo Teme*

----------


## Elna Durrësi

*Problematika e panelit tim te anëtarit:* Zhdukja e komenteve dhe nickut të postuesit/es  tek rubrika e reputacioneve?! 


Ka disa javë që ky problem ekziston tek paneli im i anëtarit. _Vijnë komentet tek reputacioni dhe hop... më pas pikët mbeten, komentet zhduken?!_  Ajo që më shqetëson në këtë çështje është fakti i përzirjes në llogarinë time personale. 


Problematika tjetër që doli gjatë kërkimit zgjidhje të kësaj çështjes së parë, është se tek nënforumi " Pyetje- Përgjigje" nuk më lejohej e drejta e postimit. Si pasojë unë postova këtu, por shpresoj që moderatorët do ta zhvendosin temën në forumin e duhur. 

Në pritje të përgjigjes së stafit, mbrëmje të mirë. 

Elna!

----------


## elsaa

Elena per problemin e pare te zhdukjes se komenteve tek reputacioni ate e kam edhe une dhe besoj edhe anetaret e tjere .Nuk ka qene perpara por ka disa kohe qe kshu me ndodh. Komenti fshihet kur te kane dhene reputacion dhe ajo teme eshte fshire me pas , edhe komenti fshihet bashke me temen dhe vetem piket ngelen .

----------


## BvizioN

Elna Durrësi dhe elsaa

Ka te ngjare se tema nga e cila keni marre reputacion, ose eshte zhvendosur nga forumi si teme ose jane fshire nje pjese postimesh, nder ta dhe postimi ne te cilin u eshte dhene reputacioni. 

Per sa i perket nenforumit " Pyetje- Përgjigje". Eshte krijuar ne baze te problemeve, ankesave dhe sygjerimeve te anetareve gjate viteve. Shume anetare qe ndeshen me nje problem apo pacartesi, shfrytezojne kete neforum per te gjetur pergjigjen e ndonje pyetje qe mund tu kete lindur. Ne fakt, aty ndodhej dhe pergjigja e pyetjes tuaj *Përse ulen numri i postimeve dhe reputacioni?* 


Nese keni akoma ndonje pacartesi, mund te shkruani.

Me vone kjo teme do i bashkangjitet temes me te njejte subjekt tek " Pyetje- Përgjigje". 

Faleminderit.

----------

